# Prison Break



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've watched this since the pilot show and I must say last season got me hooked pretty good. There are a lot of good twists it seems in every show... it keeps you on your toes so to speak. 

However, I wonder... :scratch: ...what will happen if and when they ever figure it all out? Will the show just be over or will they start up a whole new crew? I just can't see the show living with everyone on the run constantly and nothing ever coming to a close.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Still no takers on this one?

The new season started last night... interesting. I wondered what would happen when they all got out. Well... some of them are now back in, but a different prison... and it's a really bad prison too. One of those rough and tough anything goes put me out of my misery type of prisons.

I think this season might be more interesting with a little different twist to things. We'll see!


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

I will have to admit to not being a follower of the series. It is pretty popular here in Finland, though we are probably quite far behind, iirc only one season has been shown so far. I missed the first episode and so have not bothered to watch, which happens to me with quite a few programmes. Once they start showing reruns I will try and give it a go. 

OT: I really do like the prison series OZ, currently being shown here for the fourth time and I still cannot miss an episode.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I far preferred the first season when they were in the prison.

Then in the second year they got out and I didn't think it was quite as good. Just a lot of running.

I'm pleased to see the plot move them back to a prison. The season opener was great. The setup to keep them there was well thought out and should provide for another good year.

My favourite show is Heroes......

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I agree, that second season of them running was somewhat boring to me. 

I'm not sure what to make of Bellick all limping around in his underwear looking like he's on his last leg. Something tells me he'll kill the kingpin and take charge before it's over. 

Then I thought it was really funny that Mahone got chunked in there too. Oops... he don't have his drugs. heehee 

Yep... the setup looks good, and man is that a nasty place or what. Not that I would want to spend even a minute in prison, but that place would make you appreciate one of our prisons.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been watching since it began.. it has it's ups and downs, but overall, I've enjoyed the series. There are several "Whatever"s with EXTREME instances of suspension of disbelief, but like I said, it's been good so far.

I have not seen the season premiere this year (it's still on my DVR) so I can't comment on it yet, but I have a bad feeling this is going to turn out to be the final year. Just a hunch and has nothing to do with how good or bad the last episode was.

JCD


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ended up watching this all the way through and I must say the ending was shocking surprise that put chill bumps all over me. I just could not believe how it ended. I sat with my jaw dropped for a good 30 seconds... or so my wife says.

So... for those that did see the end (unless I was the lone viewer here)... what do you make of this release announcement:



> *Prison Break: The Final Break* (2009) Wentworth Miller, Sarah Wayne Callies, Dominic Purcell, Amaury Nolasco, Robert Knepper, Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, William Fichtner. Two-hour feature picks up some time after the series finale; this time Michael must rescue Sara from prison. Two-disc set. Extras: Deleted scenes. Also available on Blu-ray Disc. (Fox).


Has this aired... has anyone seen it? 

What strikes me as strange is the part where it says: _picks up some time after the series finale; this time Michael must rescue Sara from prison._

If the finale was really as it was, then this is impossible. :blink:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

OK, if you haven't watched the show yet and will watch the show at some later date, don't look behind the "curtain" below..




*Spoiler* 



First, I'm disappointed with the end ending. I know we can't always have a "happy ending", but that was a total downer. Almost mean in some respects. I could tell where they were going when he got his nosebleed on the beach -- I think my thought line was something "oh, you wouldn't do that would you.."

Also, the T-bag situation was similarly disappointing. How he becomes the yard bully AGAIN with only one hand, I'm not going to get. I've said it before, you really have to turn up the suspension of disbelief knob with this show, but that one was tough for me to absorb. I think it would have been more appropriate if HE was holding the pocket instead of the other way around.

The "regular" ending for the running plot line I thought was good enough for the limited time they had to close up the show. I think they were already half way through the season when they found out they had been canceled, so they had a very limited amount of time to close a lot of plot threads. Given those constraints, I thought they did a good job. 

I'm thinking of something like Lost -- if they had to finish the show with only 8-10 episodes, I think they'd be pretty hard pressed to cover everything that was still open as well. Pushing Daisies was another show that was canceled half way through the season... and it REALLY shows in the final episode. Basically, they used the last ten minutes of the final show to tie up pretty much every loose end in a VERY abrupt manner. For a show I liked as much as PD, I was sad to see how they had to cram an ending into a very short amount of time. I guess it's better than no conclusion/wrap up, but I always would hope for more.


Back to Prison Break...

As for the blurb, I can only imagine that the 2 hour feature was made before Fox canceled the series and they killed off Michael. I hadn't heard of it or seen anything related to it either.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ain't lookin'... :nono:

When did it come on? I never even saw ads for it and it must have been recently because the season finale was not that long ago.


----------

